# solar battery charger question



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a big cross country moving truck....international 4700 box truck that i use as a garage/RV toyhauler. I only use it 6-10 times a year. it has two large 31s series starting batteries for the 466 diesel. 

I was curious if there is a good solar charger/maintainer for those batteries since its sits for months at a time. They are each 950 cca. I fear overcooking them and ruining those batteries. They are not cheap and like i said truck sits except for about 10 weekends per year at the most.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Might look at this one
http://www.autogeek.net/10-watt-solar-charger.html

Ged


----------

